# Fast 102??? worth the money?



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

thinking about getting the fast 102 but is it work the money and what kinda gains will i be getting ive got the ms4, stepped kooks and new era intake


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't do an intake mani unless I was doing heads as well.


----------

